# Interview Question



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

I recently had an interview with a department and was not selected. During the interview I was asked a question that I thought was weird "when was the last time that you were in a fight"? I stated that I have never been in a real fight and went on to say that I have been involved in some, what I would consider scuffles (mostly through sports) but never a real fight. That question is one that has played over and over in my head since finding out that I was not selected for the position.



A few years back I was the victim in an assault by a family member and that family member was subsequently arrested for the incident. I never threw a punch, I was attacked by this person and all that I did was take him to the ground and restrain him until the police arrived. The police report of the incident clearly states all of this and even specifically states that all of my actions were in self defense and that I never threw a punch. When the question was asked by the interviewer I honestly did not even think of this incident as it was years ago and anyway I would not consider it a fight.



My questions are: are police departments able to run my name and find out about this incident since I was the victim. And second, would my answer be something that would have affected me being considered for this position.

thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm going to go with yes. It seems like that was a targeted question regardless of whether or not you did anything wrong. It might have seemed like you held back on being honest. Similar to the question I got, "Have you ever been to Albany?" as a way to bring up a speeding ticket a few years back from the friendliest New York Trooper I've ever met. Tell me it wasn't all the RedSox gear! Background investigations go so deep you can't assume to be able to leave anything out.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I thought the BI comes after the Oral Interview.
Do they do some rudimentary checking on you prior to your interview?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

jnamc said:


> I recently had an interview with a department and was not selected. During the interview I was asked a question that I thought was weird "when was the last time that you were in a fight"? I stated that I have never been in a real fight and went on to say that I have been involved in some, what I would consider scuffles (mostly through sports) but never a real fight. That question is one that has played over and over in my head since finding out that I was not selected for the position.
> 
> A few years back I was the victim in an assault by a family member and that family member was subsequently arrested for the incident. I never threw a punch, I was attacked by this person and all that I did was take him to the ground and restrain him until the police arrived. The police report of the incident clearly states all of this and even specifically states that all of my actions were in self defense and that I never threw a punch. When the question was asked by the interviewer I honestly did not even think of this incident as it was years ago and anyway I would not consider it a fight.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think this question would have prevented your becoming a police officer. Depending on the agency and their in house system, they could _possibly_ find this incident, but I wouldn't believe that would be the reason to disqualify you. I wouldn't beat yourself up or lose any sleep over your answer to that question.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

jnamc said:


> I recently had an interview with a department and was not selected. During the interview I was asked a question that I thought was weird "when was the last time that you were in a fight"? I stated that I have never been in a real fight and went on to say that I have been involved in some, what I would consider scuffles (mostly through sports) but never a real fight. That question is one that has played over and over in my head since finding out that I was not selected for the position.
> 
> A few years back I was the victim in an assault by a family member and that family member was subsequently arrested for the incident. I never threw a punch, I was attacked by this person and all that I did was take him to the ground and restrain him until the police arrived. The police report of the incident clearly states all of this and even specifically states that all of my actions were in self defense and that I never threw a punch. When the question was asked by the interviewer I honestly did not even think of this incident as it was years ago and anyway I would not consider it a fight.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think this question would have prevented your becoming a police officer. Depending on the agency and their in house system, they could _possibly_ find this incident, but I wouldn't believe that would be the reason to disqualify you. I wouldn't beat yourself up or lose any sleep over your answer to that question.


----------

